# Remington .30-06 CDL SF



## AwakeNJ (Apr 29, 2007)

I was curious if anyone could help me. I recently had a freind remove the stock from my Remington .30-06 (700 CDL SF). The stock is walnut and I know that I need a 5/32 alan key to implace the bolts back in properly.
DOES ANYONE KNOW THE RATE OF TORQUE ,...or how I can properly reseat the stock ?? This may sound like a simple question yet I could REALLY use the help !!!!

Thank you to anyone who has offered a response its highly appriciated !


----------



## Horsager (Aug 31, 2006)

Here's what Remington's support center has to say.



> Question
> What are the torque dimensions when tightening the guard screws on a Model 700?
> 
> Answer
> Synthetic & wood stocks should be hand tight, which is 30 to no more than 35 inch pounds. The Sendero & Police stocks are tightened to 45 inch pounds from the factory.


I would've thought much tighter than that.

The link:

http://remington.custhelp.com/cgi-bin/r ... _topview=1


----------



## spentwings (Apr 25, 2007)

This is from Jim Carmichel's *BOOK OF THE RIFLE *and the method I use. 
Depending on the action it will have two or three screws.
1. tighten the front screw first while holding the action to the rear
2. next tighten the rearmost screw
3. if there's a middle screw snug it up last but don't force it tight
He goes on to say that you need a screw driver that fits in order to tighten the front and rear screws, especially the front, as tight as possible by hand....really bear down!


----------

